
Show HN: YComments Embedded HN Discussions - gitgud
https://ycomments.benwinding.com/
======
gitgud
Hi guys,

Most websites discussed on Hacker News or Reddit, have no link to the original
post.

I made this for websites who want to show that people ARE talking about their
pages.

(also this post will be embedded on the link above!)

Feedback appreciated, Ben

